
A small, self-governing island may hand over its roads to self-driving cars - Libertatea
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/innovations/wp/2016/02/02/a-small-self-governing-island-may-hand-over-its-roads-to-self-driving-cars/
======
sharemywin
They need to allow drones too.

